# Water Babies - Under the Tree



## Marky Lazer (Dec 13, 2005)

Apparently, the Christmas commercial of Vodafone is a song by the band Water Babies. I love that song! Does anyone know where to find the lyrics of the whole song?


----------



## A1ien (Dec 25, 2005)

I love that song as well actually. I'm sure a quick search on google would give you the resuls you need


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 30, 2005)

*I was just about to say the same thing.

 Also if u check out bearshare.com and download it im sure you will find it.
I have found alot of 'rare' tunes there.*


----------

